# Not in this group, but....



## Jeff Wright (Sep 13, 2018)

*Barbecue Is A Men’s Job*

After 4 long months of cold and winter, we are finally coming up to summer and Barbecue season. Therefore, it is important to refresh your memory on the etiquette of this sublime outdoor cooking as it's the only type of cooking a real man will do, probably because there is an element of danger involved.

When a man volunteers to do the Barbecue, usually on a Saturday, the following chain of events is put into motion:

Barbecue Routine

1) The woman buys the food.

2) The woman makes the salad, prepares the vegetables, and makes dessert.

3) The woman prepares the meat for cooking, places it on a tray along with the necessary cooking utensils and sauces, and takes it to the man who is lounging beside the grill – beerr in hand.

Here comes the important part:

4) THE MAN PLACES THE MEAT ON THE GRILL.

More routine....

5) The woman goes inside to organise the plates and cutlery.

6) The woman comes out to tell the man that the meat is burning. He thanks her and asks if she will bring another beer while he deals with the situation.

Important again:

7) THE MAN TAKES THE MEAT OFF THE GRILL AND HANDS IT TO THE WOMAN.

More routine.....

8) The woman prepares the plates, salad, bread, utensils, napkins, sauces and brings them to the table.

9) After eating, the woman clears the table and does the dishes.

And most important of all: 

(10) Everyone PRAISES the MAN and THANKS HIM for his cooking efforts.

(11) The man asks the woman how she enjoyed ' her night off ', and, upon seeing her annoyed reaction, concludes that there's just no pleasing some women


----------



## Will Smoke (Sep 13, 2018)

2nd


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2018)

That is a good one!!
Al


----------



## kruizer (Sep 13, 2018)

Not at my house!!!


----------



## Will Smoke (Sep 13, 2018)

I bet the results are similar... For The Woman!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 13, 2018)

For real I'm with kruizer not at my house. I do it all start to finish.

Warren


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 13, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> For real I'm with kruizer not at my house. I do it all start to finish.



Hence the title...I get the feeling it is pretty inapplicable in a lot cases here!  Lol


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 13, 2018)

Haha..I just try to make people do the dishes for me...


----------



## Xendau (Sep 13, 2018)

It was funny, and my lady does a ton to help when I am on the smoking or at the stove. 

But I do most everything up until preparing the table.

Bless her heart, and I am the luckiest man in the world, as she doesnt want me doing any clean up around the house. She loves cleaning and does it sometimes multiple times daily. 

I BEG her to relax and sit down some times... but she just cant when she gets that itch.


----------



## SonnyE (Sep 13, 2018)

Not at my house either.

She does do a lot of the shopping. Because, like this morning, I stopped on my way home from my morning delivery at Sam's Club for _*A* bag of Sugar_. (I feed a horde of Humming Birds and make my own nectar for them. So we can go through 25 pound sacks of sugar real regular.)
That sack of sugar cost $114.xx. 
The short stop turned into: 25# sack of Sugar, Grapes, Olives, A Sack of Salmon Filet's, A Shirt I liked, Creamer, a Jug of Fireball Whiskey (Hey, I've been out for 2 months), AA Batteries, and a box of Philly Cream Cheese. _THAT _is why I want to leave the shopping to her. :rolleyes:

She sez I am a great Sous Chef, doing a lot of the prep work for her. But mostly, I clean up as I go along. It's just easier to do a quick wash as things hit the sink. Wam Bam, it's done, Mam.
If I'm Quein, I like to do the prep. But often that is just Salt, and Pepper. :confused: Boring to me. o_O But her preference.

Beer is iffy. Iffy we have it, I like some beers during my timing cycles.

And usually, if we have Family or Friends over, I'll man the sink and handle the dishes as they hit the sink, loading the dishwasher or washing what needs it. The girls (Women) clear the table, sort and put away left overs.
It's a consorted effort. And fun! If the little girls want to help, I'll hand them things to put in the dishwasher. They love to help Grandpa.

When away, I often ask if I can help, or just elbow in and begin helping. Gives me time to visit and joke around with folks in the kitchen. If I'm there, I get asked to do things and help. And I like that.
I like it better than Football. :eek:
LOL!


----------



## bud1955 (Feb 15, 2019)

Jeff Wright said:


> *Barbecue Is A Men’s Job*
> 
> After 4 long months of cold and winter, we are finally coming up to summer and Barbecue season. Therefore, it is important to refresh your memory on the etiquette of this sublime outdoor cooking as it's the only type of cooking a real man will do, probably because there is an element of danger involved.
> 
> ...



 Where did you find a woman to do that?
 Mine follows me around telling me what I am doing wrong, but seldom helps. Well she says she is helping me by telling what I am doing wrong.  I actually kind of like that. Gives me a reason to drink. But of course I do that wrong too !!!
 Luckily, she does not help with food prep.  She Could not boil water with out burning it. (works in the food prep area of a retirement home).   roflmao


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 16, 2019)

So true, but that can also backfire.  For yeaars I've been telling Miss Linda that the BBQ God will send a lightning bolt down at a woman who touches my BBQ.  So now, on the cold, ugly days she tells me that she would do it but fears the wrath of the BBQ God.  Then she smiles wickedly and tells me to get my sorry but out and fire up the smoker.
Gary


----------

